# Twin Cities/ Western WI Rock HERF part II, the sequel



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I posted last month, very last minute, about a gig I was playing at a cigar friendly bar...well, they asked us back, and this time I figured I'd give the jungle a little more notice 

For those who are free, The Supertonics are playing at Dick's Bar in Hudson WI on July 25th from 9 to midnight. I know it is a Wed night, but for the night owls in the area...it should be a good time! This is a very cigar friendly bar (two of the bartenders are regulars at the shop I work at) and the drinks are pretty cheap, and the food is quite tasty. Here are a few links:

Directions to the bar: CLICKY

Directions to the cigar shop: CLICKY (we are only a block from the bar, so you could meet here for a pre-rock herf cigar)

If you want to hear the band before you show up: CLICKY

Hope to see a few of you there


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Bobb, 
Sweety, honey, if you guys want an "exposure" gig (4-6000) folks passing by, give me a pm. I know people...


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I am going to be there! Looking forward to making another mess of the ashtrays...Everyone should come out to it!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

replicant_argent said:


> Bobb,
> Sweety, honey, if you guys want an "exposure" gig (4-6000) folks passing by, give me a pm. *I know people*...


Here we go again


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Andyman said:


> Here we go again


I like to think of it as being "forcefully resourceful":BS


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

hey all, I'm in NW MN until Sunday 7/22 and plan to swing by the cigar shop on my way home. guessing that would be between 1-3pm on the 22nd. only plan to stop in briefly to say hi to who ever might be there.

ttfn


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

RenoB said:


> hey all, I'm in NW MN until Sunday 7/22 and plan to swing by the cigar shop on my way home. guessing that would be between 1-3pm on the 22nd. only plan to stop in briefly to say hi to who ever might be there.
> 
> ttfn


I will be there as well! I am the one with the Yankees Hat...


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

bump for bobb

and to let ya know I am going to try to make this. Would like to hear you play


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll definitely try to make this one. I don't know for sure whats going on that week, its too far into my future to know exactly what I'm going to have to be doing. But since I missed out on the last one, this one I'll really try to make. Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Very interesting Bob. I will still be in WI during that time and was wondering how long of a drive is Madison to Hudson? 

Count me as a maybe.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Very interesting Bob. I will still be in WI during that time and was wondering how long of a drive is Madison to Hudson?
> 
> Count me as a maybe.


Your looking at about 250 miles each way. Hudson is just east of the Twin Cities on 94


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

Count me as a maybe as well


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I will be there as well! I am the one with the Yankees Hat...


sorry I missed ya bro! was camping all week and on my way home tonight I called the B&M and asked for Bobb. Since he wasn't there I just kept on hauling a$$, damn freeways were packed today


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I was the one who answered the phone....


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

anyone know if the Doc is going to be there tonight?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

ScottishSmoker said:


> I was the one who answered the phone....


dangit!!! ya should've said something :r


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm going to have to pass on this one.


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

Next time me and Jeff will make it Bob, look forward to seeing ya play.


----------

